# [gelöst] grub ignoriert timeout !?

## adam_ap

hallo,

ich bin neu bei gentoo und habe auch 4 anläufe gebraucht um den kernel zum laufen zu bringen,

aber das größte problem liegt wohl am grub.

wenn ich boote, dann öffnet grub für ca. 200ms und bootet direkt den ersten eintrag.

meine partitionen:

/dev/sda1   /boot

/dev/sda2   /

/dev/sda5   swap

grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-x86_64-2.6.31-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-x86_64-2.6.31-r6

```

ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht erklären wieso grub nicht offen bleibt und sich direkt schließt.

hoffe ihr wisst eine lösung.

gruß adamLast edited by adam_ap on Mon Jan 25, 2010 3:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

ICh seh auch nicht worin das Problem liegt, evtl ist das einzige "sichtbare" das du keinen Skin(/Grub-Splash) angegeben hast.

Darf heißen:

splashimage=/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

----------

## adam_ap

oh, sorry...hab den splashscreen drin!

das spielt da aber auch keine rolle, hab den auskommentiert, aktiviert, beides nichts genützt

 :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Was auch noch möglich ist, da du nur diesen einen Eintrag hast, das Grub eben keine Auswahl sieht und automatisch den obersten startet, außer du drückst sofort eine beliebige Taste, könnt ich mir so denken. Wäre irgendwie auch logisch.

----------

## adam_ap

problem ist gelöst:

ich habe im bios immer F12 gedrückt um das boot device auszuwählen und dann mit enter bestätigt,

leider löscht das bios den enter wert nicht aus dem buffer so das er es bei grub gleich mitbenutzt  :Very Happy: 

----------

